
Voynich manuscript decoded using AI - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mysterious-manuscript-decoded-computer-scientists-ai-a8180951.html
======
krylon
> Professor Koppel confirmed that it was not a coherent sentence in Hebrew.

The problem with the human mind/brain is that it is looking for patterns all
the time, and it is so good at what it does it sometimes - surprisingly often?
- finds patterns where there is no underlying regularity.

The AI, like its human creators, is made to look for patterns. I would be very
surprised if an AI was immune to the same kind of fallacy.

That being said, I feel like a six year-old on Christmas Eve! Plus it's my
birthday! If they have actually found the key to decipher it, that would so
extremely cool!

